# Chameleons



## ddvw123abc (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello I was thinking of getting a chameleon from here www.flchams.com they have Complete Chameleon Setups to order. here http://flchams.com/complete_cages.asp

I was wondering if I got the medium sized one do I still need a live plant in there? Also how long do Chameleons live?

Also I am getting a Veiled Chameleon


----------



## Orin (Sep 8, 2009)

ddvw123abc said:


> Hello I was thinking of getting a chameleon from here www.flchams.com they have Complete Chameleon Setups to order. here http://flchams.com/complete_cages.aspI was wondering if I got the medium sized one do I still need a live plant in there? Also how long do Chameleons live?
> 
> Also I am getting a Veiled Chameleon


I never use live plants but when they're older I feed them some leaves like baby spinach. They often live up to three years --with some people reporting seven or more. I've got some seven week old veileds for $30. Here they were about three weeks ago.


----------



## Orin (Sep 8, 2009)

Oops, forgot to attach the photo.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 8, 2009)

Supposedly they have the best color in their Chameleons. I was just gonna order from there along with the complete set up.


----------



## Orin (Sep 8, 2009)

ddvw123abc said:


> Supposedly they have the best color in their Chameleons. I was just gonna order from there along with the complete set up.


 This strain has much nicer colors than theirs. However, I don't sell setups.


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2009)

Orin said:


> This strain has much nicer colors than theirs. However, I don't sell setups.


ahh, they're so cute! :lol:


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 8, 2009)

So how big are they now?


----------



## Orin (Sep 8, 2009)

Well over 3" if you include the tail.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 8, 2009)

so $30 each? Also if I were to get one of the large setups from their website could I put like two chameleons together in one cage?


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 8, 2009)

so $30 each? Also if I were to get one of the large setups from their website could I put like two chameleons together in one cage?


----------



## Orin (Sep 9, 2009)

No, it's not about the size of the cage. Once they get three or four months old they start biting each other's tails and eventually one may stop eating (two females might get along if they're both rather low key but it's not a good plan). You'd be better off with two small cages. You may want to check the prices for cages and supplies at your local pet shop, you might save a lot on the setup since you can avoid the shipping charges.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 9, 2009)

The nearest pet shop with that kind of stuff is 45 mins away. Also they don't have Chameleons. How much would shipping cost from you?


----------



## Orin (Sep 9, 2009)

Express $20


----------



## Ian (Sep 10, 2009)

When we kept chameleons, I always found that using live plants looked much more attractive. I'm sure you'll agree that a nice looking enclosure really adds to the whole cham experience.

You can pic up a nice looking Ficus for about £5 ($10 ish) from your local home and ware store. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## rodmalm (Dec 12, 2009)

It's important with these chameleons to use live non-toxic plants. They will eat plants in the wild, especially when they are dehydrated. Fake/silk plants will be eaten in captivity as well, and will cause intestinal blockages/impactions.

(I keep about 80 chameleons of about 10 different species currently)

Rodney


----------



## Colorcham427 (Dec 12, 2009)

parrotguy9 said:


> It's important with these chameleons to use live non-toxic plants. They will eat plants in the wild, especially when they are dehydrated. Fake/silk plants will be eaten in captivity as well, and will cause intestinal blockages/impactions.(I keep about 80 chameleons of about 10 different species currently)
> 
> Rodney


You're absoultely right. not sure if this is allowed? but please visit chameleonforums.com. i am a very active member on there, same screen name as on here. Colorcham427.

i have been keeping panther chameleons for years now, these animlas are amazing. join the forum and get educated! hehe


----------



## DannyN (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> You're absoultely right. not sure if this is allowed? but please visit chameleonforums.com. i am a very active member on there, same screen name as on here. Colorcham427.i have been keeping panther chameleons for years now, these animlas are amazing. join the forum and get educated! hehe


I agree 100% I keep a few different species (4) and recommend chameleonforums.com

my username is Lizardlover.

(use live plants)


----------

